# Heat Transfer without residue or film



## pamperedgifts (Nov 12, 2006)

We own a boutique and want to start printing our own tshirts...we bought a heat press machine. To test, I used a regular transfer sheet. Since most of our tee shirts will be lettering only, what can I do so the film or paper residue is not left on the tee ? The regular transfer sheet left the entire rectangular box on the shirt. Are there special transfer papers we can use that don't leave the paper residue ? Thank you!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

What paper are you using?

Try trimming off the extra white paper around your lettering before pressing. 
If you can cut within about a 1/4" of the letters, the edge is harder to see.
Badalou 'King of IronAll' has a nice set of videos that show this process in action posted on this forum.

Garment color can affect edge visability. Try your paper on a few different colors. Natural garments works well for me. 

There is talk of a new paper that doesn't leave an edge. It is not in supply channels yet. 

Other options. If your lettering is usually one or two colors, look at a vinyl cutter to add to your heat press. You will also be able to press any color garment, even darks, and there will be no edge around any of the lettering.
The vinyl is much like screen printing but without the inventory problems.

Josh at Imprintables.com is selling demo models of the Roland GX-24 for a great price. Look in the classifieds for the offer. Call him on the phone and he will answer your questions about the system.


----------



## pamperedgifts (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for your reply!!! I was trying to avoid the cutting...We spoke to a sales rep for THE MAGIC TOUCH USA and he stated they had a textile light transfer for laser printers that did not leave a residue...we have not bought from them yet, but wanted additional info (that is why I posted a question) before we purchased from them...have you ever purchased from them?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I haven't had any contact with Magic Touch.
If you have a color laser, get a small sample of paper and give it a try. 

I looked a little at using a laser printer, but didn't find one in the price range I wanted to be in for this part of my business. I went with an Epson 1280 and then added a Roland GX-24. My core business is embroidery with some screen printing. Now I am adding custom photo transfers and short run 'screen printing' with cut vinyl.


----------

